# Timber Warriors new show?



## turnkey4099 (Jun 27, 2014)

I caught what may be the first show of this series. Boring, no drama . Still boring, Just log truck drivers hauling loads, having usual problems, flats, equipment failures, brakes freezing up, etc. and lots of talking. One thing that really grated was repeated references to how much wood was still waiting to be hauled. "cords". Do Main loggers really measure saw log amount in cords? Or were they really hauling firewood in log lengths? Most of the loads were about 3/4 full with very small gauge logs, some that I don't think they could cut a 2x4 out of.

Oh, yeah. It did have the mandatory hoked up "competition" (How many tons of wood each hauled).

Harry K


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jun 27, 2014)

Haven't seen the show

However, my guess is they were hauling wood to one of the pulp mills in Maine. Pulp wood is often measured by the cord or weight and is not used for saw logs but to make paper and board. Years ago when I was working a summer job up there, what we normally refer to as logging trucks are called pulp trucks because that is what they most often haul and what the paper companies manage the forests to produce.

Once again things may have changed a bit since I was up there but the roads and land into and out of the forests were on paper company land and public access was granted at the discretion of the paper company. I remember many signs along the dirt roads up in the Millinocket area telling motorists that they were on paper company land and that pulp trucks had the right of way. Because the drivers were paid by weight delivered and they were running on private loads there was no such thing as a pulp truck not running well overweight. Again things may have changed a bit since then.

Here's a link describing pulp measurement.
http://forestry.about.com/cs/forestvaluation/a/wood_vol.htm

Take Care


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 27, 2014)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Haven't seen the show
> 
> However, my guess is they were hauling wood to one of the pulp mills in Maine. Pulp wood is often measured by the cord or weight and is not used for saw logs but to make paper and board. Years ago when I was working a summer job up there, what we normally refer to as logging trucks are called pulp trucks because that is what they most often haul and what the paper companies manage the forests to produce.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That makes sense. I hadn't thought about pulp wood.

Harry K


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 30, 2014)

I recorded it but could only sit through about 15 minutes. It should be called Truck Warriors because it is really about truck driving. What the guys are hauling really doesn't matter.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> I recorded it but could only sit through about 15 minutes. It should be called Truck Warriors because it is really about truck driving. What the guys are hauling really doesn't matter.



I was just thinkling about that show today while splitting some wood. How are they going to make such a limited activity show interesting without adding all the faked up drama? Even that will be a problem as there just isn't enough "there" there to generate fighting.

Harry K


----------



## IcePick (Aug 3, 2014)

Was this supposed to be a new series or just a one episode deal? I haven't been able to find any info on it. I was excited to find out the Pelletier's were back on the air, I always liked their beady little eyes and flapping heads.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 5, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Was this supposed to be a new series or just a one episode deal? I haven't been able to find any info on it. I was excited to find out the Pelletier's were back on the air, I always liked their beady little eyes and flapping heads.



IIRC it was listed as 1st episode of a series in the guide.

Harry K


----------

